# It's ARS pay back time



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbsup: 
Friday June 7, the Florida Fisherman ll, Hubbard's Marina, is ready, once again, to challenge the American red snapper. It's ARS pay back time. No more free meals. Will they be hungry? Let's go see. Captain Bryon, a veteran with many years experience, leads the charge. Tammy has the galley loaded with enough food and drinks to feed a small country. OK! Let's eat. What a way to begin our thirty nine hour adventure deep into the very heart of the famous Florida Middle Grounds. Now this is one group of excited anglers. Perfect weather, AC bunks, and the show stopper...Tammy's melted cheese meatball sub. Talk about heaven on earth, talk about challenging the premier fish of the entire Gulf of Mexico, We are ready, let's go get um!
Twelve thirty Saturday morning Captain Bryon slows those two big cats down. Now there is a thirty foot ledge loaded with fish. Are they hungry? Mister David Lee, sir, who is winning that battle, you or the fish? David gains an inch and looses two. The outcome is in doubt. That thing is really pulling. Finally, color, the color of a big red grouper. Nice going David, nice going indeed:

Trevor, sir you are really taking the fight to the hard to catch mangrove snapper. Good going sir:

Here comes the American red snapper. Gary, fishing spot # 28 leads the way:

Scott, what have you hooked into? What a fighter. Nice going partner. That's a beautiful American red:

Finally, the sun makes an appearance. The Florida's number one box is almost full. Mister Craig Scott, a real expert, can teach us all a lesson in catching the elusive Mangrove snapper: 

John, now that's one you can be proud of:

Now this is getting serious. We are taking it to the ARS. No more free meals:




We are starved. Tammy, what's for lunch? How about beer batter dipped special seasoned fish sandwiches and potato salad? Tammy, words will never tell how much we appreciate you:
:
Back to the fights. Now that's a Middle Ground's size vermilion snapper. Craig, way to go partner, way to go:


Any guess on what kind of porgy that is?

Next month partner, pay back time:

Hans, sir you can be proud, very proud, of that nice yellow mouth grouper. We do not see too many of them on the Grounds:

Talk about beautiful. Bet those mahi don't make that mistake again. Boy! One, two, three, jumps. Priceless!

Tammy, guess what? In addition to a very fine American red catch, we have hundreds of mangrove snapper, as well as some of the biggest vermilion snapper you have ever seen. And those darn grouper have out pulled us. We are starved. Guys, this evening I have gone Italian. In addition to a huge garden fresh green salad, how does great big meat balls, spaghetti, and Texas toast sound? Tammy, we are way too busy eating to say anything:

Today we are honored to have, fishing in my old spot, number 5, fellow forum friend Mister Robert Taylor with us. Robert brought his good friend Mister Thomas S. Ziminski with him. In addition to a fine grouper & mango catch these two real sportsmen caught their two day limits of American red snapper. Guys, please do not be strangers. The Florida Fisherman ll needs you!

Robert (L), & Tom, it has been a pleasure fishing with you. You are family:

Will they be hungry? Need you ask?

In the money jack pot winners:

It's ARS pay back time. The fishing was great, the companionship outstanding, the weather was picture perfect, and the food, well! we all know about that. 
This just in, The Florida Fisherman special charter Sunday 39 hour trip limited out, two day limit, on ARS before 5 P.M. In addition, the last 12 hour trip also limited out. No more free meals, and boy, are they ever hungry. Is next Friday here yet?

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice catch Bob. Wanted to see what a yellow mouth grouper looked like. Food looked really good to. Hope you guys have even better catch on your next run.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Great report, and that snapper John caught is a hog!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir. We did catch some really big ones. Went Sunday on a 39 hour private charter. The boat completely limited out, two day limit, on American reds.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Very nice report as always sir. I love those black snappas


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir! What the heck is a 'black snappa?'


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

It's the sunburnt snappers!!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

AKA mangrove, had one game warden tell me I was catching Dog snapper.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Someone is confusing mangrove with cubera snapper. They are different:

*Dog Snapper, Pacific Dog Snapper, Pacific Cubera Snapper*
*Pargo Perro, Pargo Prieto*
*(Lutjanus novemfasciatus)*

*Dog Snapper, Lutjanus novemfasciatus:* The Dog Snapper is the largest of the snappers. It is distinguished by its massive size, a wide body that varies from deep red to light red in color, with eight or nine bars on the upper half of its sides and a silvery color on its bottom
cubera


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well done, Bob. Y'all wore em out!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir. Going again Friday & probably Tuesday. The ARS season is so short. Let's take full advantage while we can. Gag grouper season begins next month. Hope we can get past the ARS to get to the gags.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

great trip!


----------

